# Recurve Strengthening Training Device ??



## damonlandschoot (Dec 8, 2021)

Alright, I had been practicing Olympic Recurve 3 to 4 days a week for some time last year in anticipation of going to various tournaments. In late December, COVID went through our house, and things being kinetic as they are, I only picked up my bow to start practicing again a couple of weeks ago. Before the time off, I could easily draw for 70 shots per practice. Now, I seem to poop out about 25 shots or so. I mostly lose the ability to grip the string . . . fingers are weaker. Sure the back muscles seem to be a bit weaker, but the finger strength is what is killing me.

I have searched the internet for strength trainers, but can't seem to find one that is just right. I absolutely can't stand the surgical tubing type methods because as you pull back, the tubing scrunches your fingers together, which is not at all what happens in a normal draw . . . well not that much anyhow. What I would like is something that has a string that angles when I pull it similar to how my bow string is angled upon full draw. Also prefer to have an actual grip in the front hand, but that is not as important. Needs to be portable so I can practice draw at work or anywhere. My actual full draw weight is 38lbs, so I would like it to be at least 38lbs or greater. 

Need to get the forearm and fingers stronger. Can anybody help? Tubes and bands just won't cut it.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

damonlandschoot said:


> Alright, I had been practicing Olympic Recurve 3 to 4 days a week for some time last year in anticipation of going to various tournaments. In late December, COVID went through our house, and things being kinetic as they are, I only picked up my bow to start practicing again a couple of weeks ago. Before the time off, I could easily draw for 70 shots per practice. Now, I seem to poop out about 25 shots or so. I mostly lose the ability to grip the string . . . fingers are weaker. Sure the back muscles seem to be a bit weaker, but the finger strength is what is killing me.
> 
> I have searched the internet for strength trainers, but can't seem to find one that is just right. I absolutely can't stand the surgical tubing type methods because as you pull back, the tubing scrunches your fingers together, which is not at all what happens in a normal draw . . . well not that much anyhow. What I would like is something that has a string that angles when I pull it similar to how my bow string is angled upon full draw. Also prefer to have an actual grip in the front hand, but that is not as important. Needs to be portable so I can practice draw at work or anywhere. My actual full draw weight is 38lbs, so I would like it to be at least 38lbs or greater.
> 
> Need to get the forearm and fingers stronger. Can anybody help? Tubes and bands just won't cut it.


Use your bow.
Do SPT for 30 seconds total hold, each side.
Do 15 reps with right hand holding the string.
Do 15 reps with left hand holding the string.


----------



## saltywetman (8 mo ago)

agreed. if you're at home and are afraid of misfiring an arrow inside the house or dry firing an empty bow, get something like the astra shot trainer as added insurance in case your finger slips while doing spt. that way even if it does slip, it will just pull your arm forward rather than mess your bow up.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

saltywetman said:


> agreed. if you're at home and are afraid of misfiring an arrow inside the house or dry firing an empty bow, get something like the astra shot trainer as added insurance in case your finger slips while doing spt. that way even if it does slip, it will just pull your arm forward rather than mess your bow up.


Can also use a Cannot FIRE device.



Products Detail












Put your 3 fingers into the holes.
Attach the HOOK of the Cannot Fire Release onto your recurve bowstring, between nocking points.
Feed your string hand wrist through the loop.

EVEN if your fingers are tired
EVEN if you completely straighten your fingers (unlikely)
the paracord loop keeps you attached to the recurve bowstring
and you ABSOLUTELY cannot dry fire your recurve bow.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like you have the tool you need


----------



## saltywetman (8 mo ago)

nuts&bolts said:


> Can also use a Cannot FIRE device.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only thing with the can't fire tool is it seems to work your drawside back and shoulder but not much as far as developing finger strength/endurance. It just doesn't feel like it works the finger strength as well as actually pulling the string with tab and fingers. I use the can't fire tool on my compound to do reps on pulls and my fingers NEVER get tired compared to how my fingers would fatigue shooting the recurve bow. The anchoring position is also a bit off due to the release style design of the tool compared to when the string is hooked from your finger. While doing the spt draws i still try to maintain proper form and posture to develop the muscle memory of drawing and anchoring as if I were shooting before letting down to do another rep.

i 100% recommend the can't fire tool for compound training esp if you use a hand release when you shoot it but for recurve i'm liking the astra one a bit more. The astra is a over priced though and I wish it had better construction but haven't found a better alternative outside of DIY


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

saltywetman said:


> the only thing with the can't fire tool is it seems to work your drawside back and shoulder but not much as far as developing finger strength/endurance. It just doesn't feel like it works the finger strength as well as actually pulling the string with tab and fingers. I use the can't fire tool on my compound to do reps on pulls and my fingers NEVER get tired compared to how my fingers would fatigue shooting the recurve bow. The anchoring position is also a bit off due to the release style design of the tool compared to when the string is hooked from your finger. While doing the spt draws i still try to maintain proper form and posture to develop the muscle memory of drawing and anchoring as if I were shooting before letting down to do another rep.
> 
> i 100% recommend the can't fire tool for compound training esp if you use a hand release when you shoot it but for recurve i'm liking the astra one a bit more. The astra is a over priced though and I wish it had better construction but haven't found a better alternative outside of DIY


Tie a loop of paracord, that goes around your three fingers.
Take a strap (can be a ratchet strap) and attach the paracord loop to a barbell plate.
If you shoot 40 lbs on the fingers, attach to a 45 lb barbell.

Now do bent over rows, and you will work the trapezius and the rhomboid and the lats
and also build finger strength, cuz you are attached to the weight, with a single strand of paracord, tied into a loop,
around your 3 string fingers.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

saltywetman said:


> the only thing with the can't fire tool is it seems to work your drawside back and shoulder but not much as far as developing finger strength/endurance. It just doesn't feel like it works the finger strength as well as actually pulling the string with tab and fingers. I use the can't fire tool on my compound to do reps on pulls and my fingers NEVER get tired compared to how my fingers would fatigue shooting the recurve bow. The anchoring position is also a bit off due to the release style design of the tool compared to when the string is hooked from your finger. While doing the spt draws i still try to maintain proper form and posture to develop the muscle memory of drawing and anchoring as if I were shooting before letting down to do another rep.
> 
> i 100% recommend the can't fire tool for compound training esp if you use a hand release when you shoot it but for recurve i'm liking the astra one a bit more. The astra is a over priced though and I wish it had better construction but haven't found a better alternative outside of DIY


Do your SPTs with a paracord loop (use a slip knot) around your string hand wrist.
Use a 2nd loop of paracord the goes around the bowstring, and attaches to the loop around your string hand wrist.
You can use two mini-carabiners.

NOW, do your SPTs, with your bow, with your fingers (either 3 under or split finger)
and the bowstring is still attached to your paracord loop around your string hand wrist.

THIS way, if you do lose it,
and the bowstring slips out of your fingers,
your wrist is still attached to the recurve bowstring, and you cannot dry fire your recurve bow.


----------

